# Columbia, SC HD Locals



## sbramell (Aug 31, 2006)

First let me say that this is my 1st post on a forum, so if this is in the wrong place I apologize! 

I have searched and searched and spoke with DirecTV Customer Service, but I can't get a straight answer.

Does anyone know when Columbia, SC may be getting HD Locals???

DirecTV told me that the reason they don't have them up here yet, is because the local affiliates haven't granted them rights to re-broadcast HD locals yet. 

What I find interesting, is that DishNetwork has had HD Locals here since last year.

I live only 20 miles from the broadcast towers however, I live in a wooded area and can't get a stable signal from an OTA. That and 3 of the affiliates are broadcasting in UHF and one went VHF. Any help would be most appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

Although nothing official has been said, I have been given the impression we'll be getting them in HD in 2009, possibly in the first half of this year.

I am fortunate enough to get most everything via antenna, but that's only wired to one TV.


----------

